# Rockland Archers Tournament - Jan 30th



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we will be coming the ottawa group... always a great tournament.. nice long shots for the trad guys right...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

can anyone suggest a cheap motel nearby ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there must be something near rockland on the highway .. if not ottawa 15 minuets away...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

been wanting to shoot at Rockland for the last 3 years , but something always kept me from going. Finally made it there and it was worth thee trip. well organized and great lunch. that skeeter was a bugger thought lol


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Got 11 and a 8 on it Wasn't that bad was it???lol wish the rest were that easy..
finished with a 283 thats my average,still looking for that elusive 300 score maiby next one.lol


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

*ROCKLAND ARCHERS SECOND TOURNAMENT - MARCH 27th*

Rockland Archers Tournament - MARCH 27th 
THIS SUNDAY...
Rockland has it's SECOND Tournament of the Year - MARCH 27th.
Indoor 3D...... WATCH OUT FOR GIANT MOSQUITOS!!!!
Same Location as always - L'Escale High School Rockland. Beside the YMCA.
Registration starts 8am. BBQ, 50/50 with Another Print being drawn for as part of the 50/50.
Two rounds of 15 Targets.
All classes.
GREAT TURNOUT FOR OUR FIRST TOURNAMENT Hope to see you all again,

David McClatchie
President -Rockland Field Archers


----------

